# Caravel Weekend



## 4085 (Nov 23, 2012)

I have had Caravels for some time now, and can honestly say that I only use them once in a while, so, this weekend, that is all to change! I have just filled it up and had a shot from the L1, as I am going to let it heat through thoroughly, then for the rest of the weekend, use it and not the L1.

Will report back if and as and when. I will use the L1 to steam the milk, but that's all!


----------



## charris (Feb 17, 2014)

Veey interested in this, I really like the aesthetics of the caravel and from everything I have heard it can produce sweet espresso.


----------



## 4085 (Nov 23, 2012)

Right, filled her up, had a nap and away we go. Iput 12 gms or son into the basket which I removed from the pf as I find it a very tight fit when putting the tamper in

  

Had the thermo probe thing in place and aimed to pull the shot at around 97 degrees

  

I obvously need to work a bit on tamp and distribution, but I must add that I simply put in the grind at the setting that I am using on the L1. This was the Coffee Compass Rec Cherry stuff ground on the Eureka Zenith, and needs to be loosened off just a little

  

  

  

  

  

Tasted spot on!


----------



## Charliej (Feb 25, 2012)

How are you finding the Cherry Red so far David?


----------



## 4085 (Nov 23, 2012)

It is nicer as a Cortado through the Caravel than the L1, and the L1 was fine! I only opened it yesterday and will be drinking it as espresso tomorrow so will let you know, but I am enjoying it as a Cortado


----------



## Mrboots2u (May 10, 2013)

Nice thread David , any chance of some home movies to go with it ?


----------



## 4085 (Nov 23, 2012)

Need a son for that so will be tomorrow!


----------



## 4085 (Nov 23, 2012)

Right, bit tight for time this morning, but I set her up. Unfortunately I did not have an eye on the temp and pulled the shot at about 88, so it was not very good, but the point of the video clip is to show other Caravel users how I do it. that is not to say I cannot learn from them of course!


----------



## The Systemic Kid (Nov 23, 2012)

I'll be your camera man when I come over week after next David. Recall the shots you pulled on it being a revelation.


----------



## 4085 (Nov 23, 2012)

Patrick, you are on. I know these are old machines but I understand now why Tom (DSc) has pidded his. Tom, can we some pics and an explanation please


----------



## Milanski (Oct 10, 2013)

Is there a thread that describes where to insert the thermometer and how best to pull a shot on these babies?


----------



## 4085 (Nov 23, 2012)

I just insert the thermometer straight into the boiler by lifting the lid. I like the idea of a pid but not non a 50 year old machine


----------



## The Systemic Kid (Nov 23, 2012)

Using a fast reading temp probe does the job and doesn't alter the integrity of the machine's simplicity.


----------



## Milanski (Oct 10, 2013)

Ok cheers gents.


----------



## 4085 (Nov 23, 2012)

I can report, that after using the Caravel quite a bit over the weekend, it does pull a surprisingly good shot when you pull all of the parameters together. There is something very pleasing about driving a vintage car, even though you know its brakes are not as good etc. With it only having a small chamber, you are limited to ristretto size drinks, but for me, those are good anyway. A Cortado, made roughly one to one with milk is just exquisite! I do not think I would like to have it as my only machine, but that is because my coffee habit is too much when pals come round for one small machine. perhaps I should buy another to go with it!


----------



## Mrboots2u (May 10, 2013)

Nice thread mr Kidd, I enjoyed this diversion from your normal lever ...

btw that PF looks tiny in your massive hands!!!


----------



## 4085 (Nov 23, 2012)

It is! When I was on the Pro Wrestling circuit, my name was Skullcrusher!


----------

